# Shovels



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Im thinking toward the Backcountry Access B-52.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty much anything made by the major mountaineering brands that's made out of metal and big enough to move some snow will work. Just don't get a plastic shovel. Fuck that noise. The few ounces you'll save in weight aren't worth it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you wear mitts, make sure to get a D-handle. If you wear gloves, a T-handle will also work. I'd also suggest one that telescopes for some extra length.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

that b52 has a huge blade, dimensions are on the web site. break out the tape measure see if it fits in your pack.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the brooks-range shovels are ingenious in the way they have designed a rescue-sled-rigging application into them, and they sell a snowsaw that nests inside the shaft. the only problem they have is that the shafts are circular and therefore more prone to getting squashed and ending up with a shaft that sticks when you try to extend it - so not as durable as a D-shaped or oblong shaft. 

the B-52 really is ridiculously big. too big to fit into most bc packs and in some ways too big for practical debris removal, although bigger is definitely better than too small.

i needed a new shovel last season after one of mine with a circular shaft became unreliable for quick deployment, and i went with the K2 shovel. no circular shaft and has sled-rigging. 

if you can, take your pack into a mountaineering/climbing shop and check blade and shaft fit. 

never buy a shovel with anything but a metal blade, T or D handle is a personal preference but T handled shovels are more likely to be able to be used in a hoe orientation (anchor), circular shaft is a minus but the brooks-range shovel is otherwise so well thought out it could be worth buying, do not buy a shovel with a small blade, do not buy a shovel that does not have an extendable shaft.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

mr_____awesome said:


> Im looking to get a good strong shovel, that can fit into a normal size pack.
> 
> I looked at the brooks-range Sharktooth Compact Pro T-Handle and the backcountry access B-52 and the backcountry access B-2 EXT. Has anyone used these shovels or has one of them? Are these good company's. Thanks.


I haven't used either of these shovels, but like ShredLife I have the K2 rescue shovel.

For what it is, it is pretty great. The T handle has a spot for the shovel to attach (hoe style) for moving rapid amounts of snow downhill, inside the shovel handle is a kit to turn a pair of ski's into a rescue sled, it is pretty light and works great.


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

The B-52 has a 11 x 13.25 blade
The B-2 ext has a 10 x 11 blade

I kinda thinking that the b-52 seems just too big and bulky, I think the b-2 is about right. Even though both fit into my pack.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting the Ortovox Alu II. Looks pretty similar to the K2. Anybody have experience with it?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i had the pro aluma I - that's the one that the shaft 'collapsed' on, making it sticky to extend. the pro aluma II doesn't have a circular shaft tho, so it shouldn't be a problem.

i loved the blade on it. really strong and good face for digging clean pits. the only possible issue i can see with the pro aluma II is the handle is plastic... not sure why they did that or how vulnerable that is, but it sure would suck to snap the handle off your shovel in the middle of a shitstorm.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i had the pro aluma I - that's the one that the shaft 'collapsed' on, making it sticky to extend. the pro aluma II doesn't have a circular shaft tho, so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> i loved the blade on it. really strong and good face for digging clean pits. the only possible issue i can see with the pro aluma II is the handle is plastic... not sure why they did that or how vulnerable that is, but it sure would suck to snap the handle off your shovel in the middle of a shitstorm.


It looks like there is a metal reinforcement inside the plastic handle of the Alu II, so don't think it would snap off. But I guess the plastic could crack/fall off and in that case the metal bar 'handle' would be pretty uncomfortable to use...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its a good shovel, i don't think i'd let that keep me from buying it... its not nearly as bad as a plastic blade.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> its a good shovel, i don't think i'd let that keep me from buying it... its not nearly as bad as a plastic blade.


Cool, thanks. 

BTW, this is what the handle reinforcement looks like:


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the Ortovox Kodiak, one of the most burley shovels I have seen. What ever you get make sure it has the option to switch from shovel to hoe. Shovel to build kickers, hoe to dig out friends. 
The Kodiak was designed based off of this study which is a must read for anyone looking for a new shovel.
http://www.avalanche.ca/adx/aspx/ad...74&Filename=Manuel+Genswein+shovel+review.pdf


----------

